

Kill Your Desk Chair—and Start Standing - wyclif
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-06-28/kill-your-desk-chair-and-start-standing

======
anigbrowl
When will this ridiculous fad end? If you want to stand, stand. A standing
desk is no substitute for getting regular exercise, and this has nothing much
to do with hacking.

